# The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence) (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For anyone who dug the first flick, you'll be happy to know the sequel is coming - as is a third one.

Here's some excerpts from an interview that Dread Central had done with Tom Six regarding his medical horror trilogy:

_ "When I was writing the first Human Centipede, I had so many more ideas that really pushed the envelope, actually way further than you see even in the first film, so I always intended for this to be a trilogy," Six explained. "My goal was that the first film will get audiences used to the concept of a human centipede and prepares them for where everything goes in the next two."

"When you make a sequel, you are very vulnerable as a director. That comes from your responsibility as a director to not disappoint your audience, especially that now there are more expectations. They've seen what you can do. My job is to work really hard to create something original and engaging. I think the next two Human Centipede films will completely blow people away. They won't believe their eyes when I'm done with them," added Six.

"The first film will seem like My Little Pony compared to what we do with the sequel. There will be a lot of black humor, and I'm excited as a director to see how far I can push audiences. We start shooting this June in London, and we're looking to release the sequel before the end of the year if post-production goes well," added Six._

http://www.dreadcentral.com/interviews/six-tom-the-human-centipede-trilogy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

id watch it! didnt fall in love with the first one but its intriguing enough to want to see more


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Flick is now filming in London, and should be screened at Cannes later in the year.

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/39...the-human-centipede-full-sequence-filming-now


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

IFC is carrying an interview as well as a teaser trailer for this flick - Here's what Six had to say about the sequel:

_"When I was writing [First Sequence]," Six told me, "I had so many ideas that I couldn't fit them all in the movie. And I wanted the audience to get used to this crazy centipede. Now, in 'Part 2,' I can use all my ideas. So everything is in it this time. I don't hold back anything. It's pretty nasty."_

Sounds like fun lol - check out the link for more and the teaser.

http://www.ifc.com/news/2010/09/human-centipede-2.php


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Last month I watched the pay-per-view preview, sound off, and it took me 2 weeks to un-see what I watched. Totally disturbing, yet I'm strangely drawn to it...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Human Centipede II banned in the UK*

"Human Centipede II (Full Sequence)" director Tom Six has a few words for the British Board of Film Classification, which has banned the sequel to Six's "Human Centipede" film in the U.K.

Wow, I wonder what's in the sequel that got it banned.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/06/09/centipede-ii-director-its-a-bleeping-movie/?hpt=hp_bn5


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering the content of the first one, I'm pretty sure I don't even _want_ to know what got the second one banned:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The director told Entertainment Weekly earlier this year that the second film indeed makes the first gruesome flick look like “My Little Pony".


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Didn't I hear somewhere that "Human Centipede, The Musical" is in the works? 

I don't even want to know what the chorus line sounds like.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> I don't even want to know what the chorus line sounds like.....


Or looks like:googly:


----------

